# Catch ya later..



## Firemajic (Mar 4, 2016)

WF has been a fabulous place
but it's time to disappear, without a trace
good bye to you my wonderful friends
keep on writing, until we meet again..


----------



## Glyax (Mar 4, 2016)

awww


----------



## Schrody (Mar 4, 2016)

Why, Fire? Weren't we good to you?


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 4, 2016)

This is sad to hear but hope you find everything your looking for.  keep on writing.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 5, 2016)

I miss you already :sad:


----------



## Syren (Mar 5, 2016)

Hope to see you around the boards someday Fire, always appreciated your words and works.
Take care of you


----------



## ned (Mar 5, 2016)

the forum will be that much colder without Fire

thanks for all the kind words and encouragement

See ya!
Ned


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 5, 2016)

Stars are distant fires, stories burning bright.  Constellations, untouchable but never forgotten.  Their wonders there for all to see.

(And I'm wondering if I missed something?  Wouldn't be the first time...Either way, be well.)


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm taking this at face value rather than as another poem.
I'm feeling concern at the seeming finality of the message due to recent problems.  If someone is a bit peed off with a forum, it's more usual to just take a sabbatical and refresh - or just use it less.
Whether or not a return happens, I'm hoping that some peace is found.
If you read this FM, peace be with you.


----------



## Nellie (Mar 5, 2016)

:sad: Are you really leaving forever? This place won't be the same without you. Awe, how I will miss you and your kind words.


----------



## escorial (Mar 5, 2016)

a day will be to long without your presence here....


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 5, 2016)

Love you a lot Julia. Looking forward to seeing you again .


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 5, 2016)

Firemajic, I'll miss you - hurry back, and I hope you find peace.

Tony


----------



## Smith (Mar 5, 2016)

I miss you already. The help and support that you provided not only to me, but the entire community, has been invaluable. Thanks for everything, but I sincerely hope you come back at some point in the future, even if only to check in once with us.

-Kyle


----------



## xiaoman (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh that is sad. I really like to see you active in the forum and I like to read your comments. Best wishes! hope to see you again soon ~


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Mar 6, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> WF has been a fabulous place
> but it's time to disappear, without a trace
> good bye to you my wonderful friends
> keep on writing, until we meet again..



They say fox fire is a pretty illusion. But I enjoyed it so...


----------

